# What does normal feel like?



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm confused if I am or am not recovered and this scares me a lot. Because I can feel things a little bit like in my chest and head but I feel like I'm still in a dream or watching life only by my eyes. But again, I can get really pissed at times or even happy and I'm smiling and doing things but I still feel numb. Is it normal to act happy or really angry and still be depersonalized?

And for anyone who has recovered what does emotion feel like? Anger, sadness, and happiness? What are specific things that happen?


----------



## appleseed24 (Oct 9, 2013)

I can relate with the emotional confusion. I consider myself recovered but I kind of feel like Bambi when he walked for the first time. It's like my emotions are delayed or don't really know what to do. I'm just going to give it time, it'll balance itself out. You can't control emotions after all right just relax and put your mind on other things.

Food for thought: Before DP were you worried about your emotions?

The normal you isn't worried about emotions either, so don't worry about it!


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

In a few months you'll probably ask yourself how dp feels like. I was where u at right now few months back and I feel great now. Hang in there.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

This reminds me of when I was talking to my therapist a year ago. She kept asking me what emotions I feel when I think of the loss of my mother and I would giggle at her and say I don't know. She would laugh at me as if I was lying. I reassured her that I really did not know what emotions I was feeling, I could not discern what emotions were associated with that event. She then began to try exercises with me and I would answer logically but could never discern the real emotion.


----------

